# Any Expierence with E-Volks?



## Tolliver (May 8, 2008)

http://www.e-volks.com/index.html

Has anyone purchased one of their kits? What's the general buzz about them? Once I get all the chassis and body work done to my Bradley I'm leaning towards getting their kit 4. Just wanted to run it by you guys to make sure I'm not stumbling into something...unwise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

I have no experience with them but their #4 kit uses a small 6.7 inch motor:
http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/mo-es-31b.htm

It would be good for small electric vehicles, but would probably not be enough for a highway speed larger EV.


----------



## Tolliver (May 8, 2008)

I'll be putting it in my Bradley GT. Fiberglass body mounted on a VW bug chassis. It wont weigh that much but I'll look further into it.


----------

